

Ask HN:  Google X labs new baby - hotpockets

Well, a month ago Google X labs' "moonshot director" revealed that a new project would be released in "About a month", and would be related to control systems.<p>http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/03/12/google-x-lab-will-reveal-another-moonshot-next-month-but-its-not-working-on-a-space-elevator/<p>I'll take a wild stab:<p>I think it could be related to bitcoin, an alternative chain.  It would be advantageous to be able to control the amount of coins in existence such that the exchange rate is stable.  Thus the software could simply multiply everyones coins by a floating-point multiplier depending on the current exchange rate.  In essence a currency governor.  This seems a really simple problem in control systems theory.<p>Anyone else want to speculate?
======
tagabek
A system of connected virtual worlds. Combine an Oculus Rift on steroids with
Minecraft (scaled down from meter-sized boxes to sub-atomic particles). The
user creates the world solely with their imagination. You can go on intense
adventures with friends, defy the laws of physics to create anything, and
generally do whatever you want. Your creativity is your only limit.

Unfortunately, I don't really see this happening just yet. My biggest dream
would be to create this though.

------
relaunched
I'll throw in my bit of speculation. Relatively recently, Google lured Eric
Brewer, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Brewer_(scientist)>, away from Cal.
I bet they are going to make a huge infrastructure related announcement.

------
runjake
Home automation/metering/monitoring. At a much bigger scope than
Powermeter[1].

[1] <http://www.google.com/powermeter/about/index.html>

